# 200,000 Miles



## nyethan (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone have 200,000 miles on a 2.5 yet?

So far I've put 100,000 miles on two cars

1st on was a 2007 Rabbit 2.5 Manual 

2nd one I'm currently driving 2010 Golf 2.5 Auto

Both car's never gave me a problem, changed the oil, air filter, spark plugs and put gas in them.
I'm thinking about keeping my 2010 Golf or trade it in. 

So I'm wondering how many miles other people are getting out of their 2.5's before major repairs.

Thanks


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

At a 183,500 and still going strong on my 2008. :thumbup:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> At a 183,500 and still going strong on my 2008. :thumbup:


183,500 Miles?? That is impressive. I thought I drove alot, haha.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

GTACanuck said:


> At a 183,500 and still going strong on my 2008. :thumbup:


Any major problems or repairs within that millage? or just regular maintenance


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Believe it or not, she has only seen the stealership once. Just for the first "complimentary" service.

Other than that, I have pretty much taken care of her myself from the start. Nothing major or expensive. Just brake jobs and oil changes


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow! thats quite a few miles... 

im at 97...!


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Impressive. I'm at 110k with a few trips to the dealer around 90k or so.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Im getting up there but nowhere close. 82k on an 06.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

im at 122k on my 08 and with doing routine maintenance shouldn't have an issues


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

99k with nothing a few trips to the dealer early on but other than that just basic maintenance and light bulbs.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

Any of you also changing your brake fluid at regular interval?


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm at 150k no problems.

Nexus 4 - Tapatalk 2


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

have you guys changed your serpentine belt at all with those miles?

I'm at 100k trouble free. Not sure if I should wait a little more to change it.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

ive changed both my belts three times but i dont run fender liners so they get wet alot and causes them to wear faster


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

What belts do you recommend changing at 100k?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Believe it or not, I have not once changed a serp belt yet, also have no signs of cracking or wear on them too! I do have spares for both sitting in my spare tire well just in case though :laugh:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

GTACanuck said:


> At a 183,500 and still going strong on my 2008. :thumbup:


^^This...is what I am hoping for. I'm at 95k now and it feels like I drove it off the lot today, except for the shifter could be a little smoother IMO. Could you post up some pic's of your car GTAcanuk? Especially the rockers and around the windshield...I live in NY where they salt the roads and my MK3 has rust in these areas that I'm battling. I remember when the MK5 first came out, everyone was complaining about "soft paint" and just wanted to see how someone with twice as many miles as mine is holding up. Is there anything that you've noticed common wear areas...seats, rugs, door seals (I think 08's went to a different seal than my '07 when they wanted to reduce road noise). Thanks.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

GTACanuck said:


> Believe it or not, I have not once changed a serp belt yet, also have no signs of cracking or wear on them too! I do have spares for both sitting in my spare tire well just in case though :laugh:


Impressive!

110k on mine and the belts look great. Kind of surprised....V6 Passat I had a while ago went through one within 50k.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

MK5CNY said:


> ^^This...is what I am hoping for. I'm at 95k now and it feels like I drove it off the lot today, except for the shifter could be a little smoother IMO. Could you post up some pic's of your car GTAcanuk? Especially the rockers and around the windshield...I live in NY where they salt the roads and my MK3 has rust in these areas that I'm battling. I remember when the MK5 first came out, everyone was complaining about "soft paint" and just wanted to see how someone with twice as many miles as mine is holding up. Is there anything that you've noticed common wear areas...seats, rugs, door seals (I think 08's went to a different seal than my '07 when they wanted to reduce road noise). Thanks.


Car is looking just as fine as she was brand new.. Well, maybe a bit better actually 
All the wear and tear items such as carpets and door seals all look great still.


----------



## watercooled320 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm about 100 miles away from 84k. No mechanical problems thus far. I change the oil every 5-6k, just changed the air filter and plugs a few days ago.

Planning to change the serpentine belts in the spring, along with the brake fluid and a new fuel filter.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks GTAcanuk :thumbup:

I give mine some extra-lovin'-spring/fall details (CW FTW) also, but had the windshield replaced, so no I'm seeing a bubble under the paint at the top of the driver'side. I have a feeling that they scratched the paint under the seals and it's now starting to rust, my guess. The paint had some rock chips (as with the windshield) that I've addressed with a paint pen, but no other signs of rust. Good to know I'll be driving this for another 6yrs (in car years that's 30yrs).


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks like spank... Rolled 200 last year
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ge-MkV-s-An-up-to-date-list/page13&p=78544890


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

MK5CNY said:


> Looks like spank... Rolled 200 last year
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ge-MkV-s-An-up-to-date-list/page13&p=78544890


he's got a 1.9tdi, doesn't count


Peter


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

gugu1981 said:


> he's got a 1.9tdi, doesn't count
> 
> 
> Peter


Thanks for pointing out the obvious...mybad


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Closing in on 150000 miles. Repairs outside of very routine maintenance, a front wheel bearing, a rear wheel bearing and I did the chains and associated stuff at 130000. 05.5 Jetta VE.


----------



## LVDubn (Mar 14, 2012)

I Think Kilometers and Miles are getting mixed up in this thread as some users are from Canada. LOL,. I Think GTACanuck is talking about Kilometers,. 183,500 Km is 114,021 Miles. If he is talking about miles he would be driving 3,822 miles a month to rack up that many Miles on an 08. :what:


----------



## V_W4me5707 (Dec 22, 2005)

So would it be safe to assume buying a mkv with 100k is going to be reliable. Been out of a vw for a few years and happened to see one for a good price with just over 100.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

quaudi said:


> Closing in on 150000 miles. Repairs outside of very routine maintenance, a front wheel bearing, a rear wheel bearing and I did the chains and associated stuff at 130000. 05.5 Jetta VE.


Did you do the chains/guides as a preventative sort of thing or did you have problems? Just curious.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I have 120k on the car. The motor has 55k. Had to swap the motor do to hydrolock.


----------



## bsutorka (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a 2005.5 jetta 2.5 with 250,650 miles. only major maintenance was replacing the intake cam at 200,000 miles. other than that, only oil changes and general maint. still runs like a champ.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

bsutorka said:


> I have a 2005.5 jetta 2.5 with 250,650 miles. only major maintenance was replacing the intake cam at 200,000 miles. other than that, only oil changes and general maint. still runs like a champ.


Let's see some pic's...ODO, exterior-rockers and around window, trunk, bottom of doors....not sure if you live in a rust belt. When did the intake cam go? Do you do oil changes every 5k miles or 10k miles...I'm sure eevryone would like to hear more.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Trua said:


> I have 120k on the car. The motor has 55k. Had to swap the motor do to hydrolock.


 Out of curiosity how did you get hydrolock? Was it with cai intake?


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

MK5CNY said:


> Let's see some pic's...ODO, exterior-rockers and around window, trunk, bottom of doors....not sure if you live in a rust belt. When did the intake cam go? Do you do oil changes every 5k miles or 10k miles...I'm sure eevryone would like to hear more.


 I 
Glad to know these cars will go the distance i just hit 100k in my 08. I to want to hear more do you have any mods on your car?


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

hazard520 said:


> Out of curiosity how did you get hydrolock? Was it with cai intake?


 Cai. The parking lot at my job was flooded up to the lower part of the bumper. I drove at idle speed thought the parking lot and it only made it half way. Almost a 8k repair from the dealer. Insurance cover it.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

69k in a 2005.5 im scared for 100k just the looks


----------



## Defiant001 (May 25, 2011)

Almost at 150,000KM (93,000 miles) 

Just had to replace my transmission mount, and one of my engine mounts is going too.


----------



## germankar (Mar 25, 2006)

I work with a guy who has 170,000 miles on his auto, he has done 2 wheel bearings and an alternator. He had the belts changed the week before it went at some backyard mechanic and I wonder if this may have affected the alternator. I can assure you that the car sees on love and is treated like a rental!


----------



## rjlawrencejr (Mar 24, 2013)

I have an '06.5 Rabbit 2.5 with 210k (purchased new 8/20/06). I have had one fairly major repair: AC compressor failed at 165k. Other than that nothing. I'm very pleased with this car.


----------



## Blkzilla (Jul 24, 2008)

Im getting close 08' with 92K. only issues i've had were self inflicted.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

101k, turboed since 98.4k and modded since 4k.

bought with 20 miles. No issues.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

130k kms on my 09. Got it with 13 kms (my lucky number!:laugh: ) 

Ive had an intake since 60k, tune since 100, and exhaust at 115 

I NEED this car to go the distance without a major repair... it will be my main source of transportation until im done school and get a "Real" job


----------



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

130,000 miles this week. 

Only wear items like 
1) rear brakes at around 80,000 miles 
2) coil packs/plugs (recall, also around 80,000 miles) 
3) Oil/filter changes (I go with 10,000 mile intervals like the manual states) 
4) Brake flushes (every two years) 
5) Tires (second set of tires bought at 125,000 miles) 
6) original belts/chains etc. 

Original front brakes (lots of highway miles). Original clutch (5spd manual) 

I've been quite pleased with the cars running costs / reliability. 

'05.5 VE bought new fall of '05.


----------



## miguelr (Apr 13, 2013)

Not there yet. I barely passed 14k.


----------



## QfactorB5.5 (Nov 30, 2005)

105K

on second sets of brakes (well worn now)
rust on front fenders (nowhere else tho )

uses 1/2 to 3/4 quart btw oil changes.
exhaust leak (rear section)
wheel bearings (front)

clutch is still ok.
engine starts every time, but is definitely louder than day 1 (or 30)

It went into ECU crash mode last spring, dealership charged us $1,500 for a handful of faulty sensors in/around the engine (i'll have to dig out the codes). claimed a low oil (2K mi after a service) condition causing it all.

I'd like to mod it to my liking, now that my wife has another DD. but I'm not confident in car's ability to take the extra abuse. Started a thread about it...

Q


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

145k currently on my 06

Trans and Motor mounts

Regular oil changes

original belts

no timing chain issues

replaced rear brakes 3 times, fronts once. rotors warped before pads reached 6mm of thickness 

modified since 89k


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

racerd911 said:


> 130,000 miles this week.
> 5) Tires (second set of tires bought at 125,000 miles)


how in the hell?!?! :what:


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

No leaking, original water pumps for any of you 130-200k miles people?


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

111K, Chains were done at 95K bad guides, other then that just regular oil changes and tune ups :thumbup:


----------



## jrmachnak (Jul 10, 2011)

Just over 70k miles on my 09 and the charcoal canister filled up, and all in all the total damage is going to cost me just under 2k if I do it myself, who knows if I let the stealership do it.

Sent from my umm.... thing using, yea.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

jrmachnak said:


> Just over 70k miles on my 09 and the charcoal canister filled up, and all in all the total damage is going to cost me just under 2k if I do it myself, who knows if I let the stealership do it.
> 
> Sent from my umm.... thing using, yea.


 are you talking about the EVAP canister. i have a spare evap canister sitting in my garage if that is what you need


----------



## jrmachnak (Jul 10, 2011)

Nick shoot me a text man, my numbers on my facebook. I'm pretty sure were up there

Sent from my umm.... thing using, yea.


----------



## Skrying87 (May 28, 2008)

I am at 126k with my DSG Trans being replaced at 100k and stealership also had to hardwire my airbags because they said me sliding the drivers seat frayed the wires in half.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hit 100k yesterday 

Issues: 
Cracked rear driver knuckle at 30k 
3 sets of rear brakes so far 4th next pay check 
1st gear fork broke from improper adjusted shift cables from dealer service
Crank shaft position sensor failed over winter 
Factory radio died last year 
Heated mirrors quit working 
Factory battery died over winter 
Horn doesn't work, swapped out the actual horn 3 times nothing
A very loud scratching sound started yesterday on the driver side rear knuckle, so I have to tear that side apart to see what's up. Guessing dead inner pad or the bearing.

All other issues were caused by faulty EuroJet parts.

On original belts but ordered those, spark plugs, R8 coil packs, fuel filter, cabin filter.

Next is brakes, lines, and IE silicone hoses, if I sell some stuff BFI mount set because my oem mounts are pretty much dead.

Been ok these past 5.5 years. Can't really complain.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

I hit 100K on my 09 two months ago. I work from home now and don't really drive the car much. (garaged)

Only maintenance I've done since 17K was oil changes every 3,500, rear pads probably third or fourth set now, and replaced the rear rotors once around 30K. Other than that, not a dam thing. It runs solid. :thumbup:

Only mod I have is a BSH CAI. I did have coilovers, and the votex exhaust and wheels, decided to go semi stock with 18inch OEM's on the way.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just crossed 104k miles today.. i have a few mods... and the car runs solid. no real issues to speak of.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

I wish I had a turbo.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

anyone that did chains, what model year is the car? I've heard iffy things about certain years. I just can't remember which ones.


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

2006 Jetta 2.5 / 152,567 MILES / AUTO


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm only at 60k or so, and I was getting ready to change out my belts just because...there aren't any signs of wear, but I was gonna play it safe. Reading some of the posts in here though, I may just run the stock belts until they start to crack:laugh:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Just under 126k now on our 07. Been a great car. 

Was thinking about selling it in another year for a MKVII, but I don't think I will be able to part with it. Way too many great memories with this car that are worth way more than the 3-4k I will likely get for it in another year. Will likely keep it around as a third car to let my daughter drive in another 12 years.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

almost 117k miles. so far, so good.
19k miles have been with the turbo on.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

G I Jew said:


> anyone that did chains, what model year is the car? I've heard iffy things about certain years. I just can't remember which ones.



Did chains at 130000, 05.5 Jetta VE, for preventive maintenance. One chain was a little stretched, guides were showing wear but there were no signs, noises leading up to this. I credit not following VWs recommended oil change interval.


----------



## bcplayer07 (Oct 6, 2011)

*200K*

I have a 2.5T, 32X,XXX miles and climbing daily. No major problems. Turboed since 125,000. Liqui Moly every month, ethanol free gas, and regular indepth checkups. and she is still running strong. The transmission is starting to get a little sloppy, but thats expected. 

Problems:
Rear caliper fell off. 
Fan motors were dirty and needed to be cleaned
Headliner 
I get a knock when I go over bumps at a slow speed. My FKs probably just need to be rebuilt.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

2008 with 166k miles. 10k mile oil change intervals

Oil changes and 40k mile maintenance
Replaced both serpentine belts
Replaced battery
Replaced drivers side axle
Original timing chain and tensioners
Original water pump

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

bcplayer07 said:


> I have a 2.5T, 32X,XXX miles and climbing daily. No major problems. Turboed since 125,000. Liqui Moly every month, ethanol free gas, and regular indepth checkups. and she is still running strong. The transmission is starting to get a little sloppy, but thats expected.
> 
> Problems:
> Rear caliper fell off.
> ...


Holy cow!! 320k!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

bcplayer07 said:


> I have a 2.5T, 32X,XXX miles and climbing daily. No major problems. Turboed since 125,000. Liqui Moly every month, ethanol free gas, and regular indepth checkups. and she is still running strong. The transmission is starting to get a little sloppy, but thats expected.
> 
> Problems:
> Rear caliper fell off.
> ...


Damn! Are you still on the original chain and tensioner?

Have you changed the trans fluid at any point?


----------



## bcplayer07 (Oct 6, 2011)

A1an said:


> Damn! Are you still on the original chain and tensioner?
> 
> Have you changed the trans fluid at any point?


I replaced upper and lower chain and all components at 150K, getting ready to replace upper again. No problems with the chain, just preventative. I change the trans fluid every year, around 80K. It has been in good shape so far. a little worn, but no major concerns. It is starting to get a little sloopy. and I noticed that occasionally when it rains alot, it will lock into safe mode. I pull it over and restart the car and its fine.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

bcplayer07 said:


> I replaced upper and lower chain and all components at 150K, getting ready to replace upper again. No problems with the chain, just preventative. I change the trans fluid every year, around 80K. It has been in good shape so far. a little worn, but no major concerns. It is starting to get a little sloopy. and I noticed that occasionally when it rains alot, it will lock into safe mode. I pull it over and restart the car and its fine.


Auto or Manual?


----------



## bcplayer07 (Oct 6, 2011)

Auto



xtentual said:


> Auto or Manual?


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

Going on 105k (2008 Jetta)


----------



## P O L I T I K (Jan 18, 2009)

I have an 09 jetta with only 34k miles. Crazy how some of you guys are are hitting 100k miles with the same year.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

shutupanddrivealready. JK


----------



## Failure7 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have 93k on my 07 5 speed.


Sent from my iPhone using The world pipe!


----------



## Docawe (Apr 28, 2014)

2007 Jetta 2.5 Wolfsburg 119,285 running strong minus the transmission started doing a spin up from 3rd to 4th gear. It's still under my after market warranty so idk. I'm a vw freak and it's never let me down. Love my mk5 and won't trade it forthe mk6 their ugly.


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

180,000 miles as of this week on my 08 Rabbit. Never been to the dealer. Clutch is starting to feel spungy but other than that, the car is rock solid!


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

For the folks with 150k+ with a manual trans...are you still on original trans fluid? Pushing 130k on my car and pondering a trans fluid change. I still have some synchromesh that I never got around to using in my MK2.


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

I swapped in Motul Gear 300 about 30k ago. Seemed to make shifting a bit smoother regardless of temperature.


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

2007 jetta wolfsburg 2.5 111,0034 miles

only major stuff vaccum pump for brake assist was just done.
had a axle done
rear brake pads. set of front. 
oil changed every 5,000 miles or sooner. every 10,000 i run b&g 44k through the gas tank. and every oil change i add liquimoly to my oil. 
had the chain checked at 110,000 at dealer before my extended warranty ran out. everything seems fine. 
transmission valve body was redone under recall around 65,000 so i may just do a refresh kit from ecs fluids and filters. 

other then that. shes been good to me. only had a check engine light once and that was cause of my intake. fixed that. 

hoping to take it over 200,000.


----------



## 807953 (May 7, 2014)

*Same Boat Here*

I have a 2008 Jetta 2.5 got it with 87,500 miles in 2010 now it has 191,000 without any major problems; my friend has a 2008 BMW 5-Series with 40k miles and the timing snapped.


----------



## Tecchie (Apr 10, 2010)

*Driven hard...*

Purchased CPO in 2010 41k on the clock, now just rolled over the 150k mile mark.

Tranny flush at stealership at 120k
Rear Brakes 3 times
Factory front brakes (yes, they are orignal, never changed, same pads, calipers & rotors)
Driver side outer CV boot replaced twice
Oil changed between 5k & 10k
Timing chain rattle (sounds like marbles) - no loss in power or fuel economy.
Factory plugs changed @ 120k they still looked good but like they've been running hot

Lots of spirited driving (spirited would be putting it nicely) car sees 70-80mph regularly with occasional sustained sprint to 130MPH (speed limiter)

Slushbox/autobox/automatic transmission
When I'm driving, tiptronic gets used 99% of the time, but not when the rare case when the wife is driving.

Needing done:
Replace/repair high speed cooling fan (on passenger side)
Front brakes (sensor light came on a couple months ago, I still have pad left)
Timing chain full kit upgrade (tensioners, dowel pins, guides & chains)
Fuel filter (never done,, but always use Super/Premium fuel, I go through a tank a week)
Air filter again
Cabin filter
Need to chase down an electrical bug related to my Electro-mechanical power steering. Occasionally get the yellow or red or it flickers between the two colors, and when it throws a code, it says "intermittent or no communication" so I'm guessing a bad ground somewhere or a wireharness issue. Works 99.9% fine in the winter, weather warms and I start having issues.. It does *NOT* throw a code for over temp.

figure out what the driver rear window squeak is when it warms up and/or rains. regulator squeaks as window goes up and down like a pulley or roller needs some oil.


All equipment is fully functional, sun/moon roof, all windows, trunk/fuel release, locks, keys, fobs, power outlets, lights

Installed Sylvania SilverStar Ultras expecting them to not last long, but the last time I had my car in to get the CV boot fixed, somehow the stealership lost my rubber caps, so I've been running without them, wondering if the bulbs are able to stay cooler longer.. whatever, I've been on these for over a year and they're still really bright.


I'm done, sorry for the long post guys.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Oh boy, where to start...*

2005.5 Jetta 2.5 Package 1 129,8xx

Transmission replaced at 78k due to valve body failure. 2nd valve body is on it's way out again, trans fluid replaced at 120k.
Rear springs replaced at 95k due to failure
Struts replaced at 110k due to blown rear strut (Springs probably contrib
Control module replaced at 76k and 95k, I purchased a spare and needs to be replaced again due to malfunction of fan speeds this time.
Waterpump failed and replaced at 85k
Speedometer replaced at 76k due to MFD blacking out
O2 sensor replaced at 95k
Coolant temp sensor replaced at 120k
Valve cover replaced at 103k due to failure of the PCV valve.


Rust on rear quarters, left rocker. front fenders, back of hood, and underneath trunk lid. Doors are fine oddly.


Car is currently sitting in my garage broken down. Voltage regulator is shot and alternator is waiting replacement once my triple square socket kit arrives.

This car is a piece of junk and no reason it should have been since maintained it better than the book states.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

120 ish. and climbing.

During summer i plan on doing a couple of road trips. One to ToD, and one to Houston to visit family. Both departing from miami.


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

121k miles on my 06 MT Rabbit and nothing serious mechanically. Brakes once about 10k miles ago, and the radiator fans just recently.

Cosmetically, on the other hand, South Texas has been a harsh mistress. The headliner and buttons on just about every interior surface are bubbling up due to the heat and humidity.


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

2006 Jetta.
144,500 miles

-09G VB replaced at 140,000
-Fuel filter replaced for the first time at 144,400
-Three sets of spark plugs, original coils.
-Many oil and air filter changes
-Some brake pads, original rotors I think. Original brake fluid too ... although i'll get that changed soon.

No other major engine work of note, except for something where the dealer mucked up an oil change, the engine died straight away, towed back. They found oil in water, so pulled sump and inspected to make sure nothing damaged. That was about 100,000 miles ago ... so I'm sure there was no permanent damage.

I think it's a fine engine, although I think VW is going to use a 1.8T or 2.0T four cylinder in place of it these days, which sounds lighter and with more torque ... which would be nice. It doesn't smoke or use oil etc, which is pretty good for 144,000 miles ...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

90k running strong

so far I've changed rear brake pads (still on original rear rotors), fuel filter, and oil/filter regularly. I also changed my gear lube at 30k. 2 sets of tires, on my third set now.



Running Dieselgeek short shifter, billet/polly full engine replacements and HPA puck, HEP SRI, and cat delete.


By 100k I'm going to update the interior (cloth seats need redone), fixing some scratches and chips, new wheels (powder coat originals), new fuel filter, brake fluid, spark plugs, and gear lube. I would also like to powder coat my engine mounts and SRI. Repair wheel well liners, rear bumper from an accident, and all plastic trim BS that is damaged on the vehicle. I'm going to rebuild my trunk as well since its pretty much beat up from being my truck bed.

Thinking about wood flooring my trunk as well as custom molding some kick panels and ripping out all the major BS parts back there. Cheapest built trunk ever, the MKV trunk.

Over all I'm really enjoying my MKV. It has been more reliable than I expected. I do not plan on going turbo or anything like that. I'd rather just keep it the way it is now but focus on it remaining mechanically sound via maintenance and repairs. Next big ticket items will be clutch, dif, and timing chain all done at the same time with all new seals on motor. Hopefully after 150k!

I'm thinking about converting it to natural gas as well. Natural gas conversion still runs on gas when you floor it, but on natural gas at idle/cruising speed. The install of natural gas system and a pump in my house's garage is about $6,000. It would save me that much in just a few years though.


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

tchilds said:


> Next big ticket items will be clutch, dif, and timing chain all done at the same time with all new seals on motor. Hopefully after 150k!


I'm hoping these are all items that occur well past 250k!


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Matti von Kessing said:


> I'm hoping these are all items that occur well past 250k!


They will for many people!!! However, I drive this car like I stole it!!!! I don't plan on ANYTHING making it to 250k unless I find the longest hill in the world to roll down from!


I'm very happy about how well this car has held up for 90k miles since new almost now. It is definitely a ROAD WARRIOR, with all the damage to prove it! Camping trips and car pools are not kind, neither is yard work! lol!!!! My car is all original except for some performance parts and I love every scratch, stain, dent, burn, and cracked piece of plastic on it! It is truly a VW now!

My rabbit is hands down the best bang for the buck that I've ever spent on a car. It still drives like new, starts like new, and when not being damaged cleans up and looks like new! I look forward to revamping the entire interior, rear bumper cover, and plastic wheel well liners. As well as replacing all the mechanical guts that have put up with me so well over the years and not once even given me a drop of oil in hassle.


*I tow a 2,200lb boat/trailer (no trailer brakes), I "rally" race down dirt secondary camping roads, I enjoy spirited drives to work via country roads any nice day of the year (more like every), I haul hundreds of pounds of dirt, gravel, sod, etc around as I work on my house (even carried the neighbors moped home sticking out my trunk one night), etc etc etc* I love this car, it loves abuse and has been 100.00% reliable for all my trips out of state, up and down mountains, through ice storms (watch for ice build up in corner of door though... big damage if not careful here).


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

P O L I T I K said:


> I have an 09 jetta with only 34k miles. Crazy how some of you guys are are hitting 100k miles with the same year.


I've had my 2013 since Sept 2012 and I've got 49K on it. 

You're doing it wrong. J/K


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

My post from around 4 months ago:



MarsPlex said:


> 2006 Jetta 2.5 / 152,567 MILES / AUTO



And just the other day as per my post here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6982153-How-long-will-my-car-last



MarsPlex said:


> Im serious. She has as of right now 157,XXX miles and i just got home a road trip to the tune of 1000+ miles and the car honestly feels better than my 2012 jetta with 12,000 miles on it. It just is amazing. Just oil changes and routine maintenance has keep this ride solid. I looks and drives like a car with 120,000 less miles than it has. It burnt no oil, tracked straight, no vibrations or smells or bull [email protected]@t at all.
> 
> But how long can i keep this up? 200,000? 250,000?


I think at the end of the month ill be doing a trip to Florida and back, this one is scary thats 3000 miles in the span of 14 days ill be doing. How long can this timing chain last?

So far whats been done:

Water pump
belt
valve cover gasket
GTI pads and rotors
Battery
plugs
Air filter (CAI)
Oil religiously changed using LIQUI MOLY


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

A1an said:


> For the folks with 150k+ with a manual trans...are you still on original trans fluid? Pushing 130k on my car and pondering a trans fluid change. I still have some synchromesh that I never got around to using in my MK2.


166000 miles, original trans fluid, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

190,000 on my 05/2 Jetta. Had to replace engine, which has 117,000 on it now. Pretty much everything on this car that was expected to fail has failed, and I probably will never buy another one again.


----------



## Markrh (Jun 28, 2014)

2007 2.5 5 speed Rabbit

Have 228,000 current miles.

Had to replace 2 wheel bearings at 60,000. Probably was factory defect.

Replaced 1 O2 sensor at 75,000.

Replaced brake pads and rotors at 175,000 miles. The pads were only half worn, but I figured it was probably time to do it because of corrosion. They use a lot of road salt here in Ohio.

Replaced both O2 sensors, full set of coils and 3rd set of spark plugs at 210,000. This I did to improve performance and it was probably time to do it.

The battery light on the dash came on yesterday so I replaced the battery after 7 years. Probably could have gotten another year out of it but that wasn't the problem.
At 228k the alternator finally is giving up, so will take it in to be replaced after this weekend. Maybe have them replace the belt and tensioner too, even though the belt looks fine.
Bought the OEM battery at the VW dealer because it was cheaper than at Autozone and was an exact fit.

Changed the oil every 10,000 miles as recommended.
The brake fluid was changed 3 times I think.

Other than those items listed above, this hasn't been any problems with this car.


----------



## Markrh (Jun 28, 2014)

A1an said:


> For the folks with 150k+ with a manual trans...are you still on original trans fluid? Pushing 130k on my car and pondering a trans fluid change.


At 228k still have the original transmission oil. Nothing in the maintenance schedule calling for a change.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Markrh said:


> At 228k still have the original transmission oil. Nothing in the maintenance schedule calling for a change.


It's considered a "lifetime" thing because it's a sealed transmission but most of us change it out every 40k miles for more peace of mind.

About 5k miles from 100k and still running strong in my 09 MT


----------



## Rinwaln (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm poised to hit 200k mi before the year is out. At 186k now 08 Jetta 2.5 automatic only been to the dealer for a broken antenna mount. 
Oil changes have been 5-10 k mi 
Alternator and idler were replaced at 165 k 
Battery at 150k had been reading as bad for a year and finally said fine I'll do it 
Plugs and air filter at 55k and 160k 
Tires tires tires on 3rd or 4th set now I can't remember 
Rear brakes, rotors, and calipers at 160k flooded salt marsh roads are fun but hell on the car
Front brakes and 1 caliper will be soon brakes aren't bad but the caliper is starting to drag a bit
Belts, cooling fans washer fluid resivoir, ac compressor and lines, were all replaced at 182k due to accident
Other than that this little beast has been unstoppable and fun to drive.


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

Markrh said:


> At 228k still have the original transmission oil. Nothing in the maintenance schedule calling for a change.


This is a 2.5 gas with a 6 speed auto?


----------



## Bavariaguru7 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just clicked over 211,000. Replaced the upper chain, guides and tensioner last summer at 180k because it was stretched soooooo bad! Not a bad job but I think my intake cam adjuster got a little clogged starting last week. lost power under heavy load/high rpm. PS I have been more than slightly lazy on my oil changes :facepalm: but I put some fresh bmw synthetic in it sat and its coming back to life.


----------



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

racerd911 said:


> 130,000 miles this week.
> 
> Only wear items like
> 1) rear brakes at around 80,000 miles
> ...



Just crossed 152k miles. No issues since last time.


----------



## BIGGREEK (Feb 15, 2009)

at 195k on my 2008 Rabbit. Bought it in 2008 with 12k miles. Went to dealer up until 50k miles (warranty), Oil change every 6-7k. No major engine work. Plugs every 40k, fuel filter every 75k, Seafoam every 60k. Never let me down, (knock on wood). Still on original battery, build date of 05/07

Carbonio at 35k 
Magnaflow at 90k
Tune (United Motorsport), 100k
Coilovers at 120k 

Did a trans swap at 100k, only thing major done. 
Was my DD until the TDI went back on the road, fuel mileage cannot compete. Especially with a 100 mile roundtrip commute to work.


----------



## jcohen7870 (Jul 26, 2013)

*227,643*

My 2007 VW Rabbit Auto has 227,000 and still climbs each day!


----------



## MostShadyGTi (Jan 26, 2001)

My 2007 Rabbit 5MT is at 251,XXX miles. No *major* issues thus far. Look forward to hitting 300k.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Nice! 
What *minor* issues have you run into?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

We have/had four 2.5L in our family.

2006 New Beetle 2.5 5 speed currently at 195,000 miles. 
Issues: A/C compressor, Fan motor, 1 coil pack and a plugged fuel filter at 192k.

2011 Jetta Sportwagen 2.5 SE Tiptronic. Leased for 3 years.
Issues: Bluetooth module fried and replaced under warranty.

2012 Beetle 2.5 Tiptronic currently at 3600 miles
Upsy Downsy window issue resolved 2 years ago. No further issues. This car barely gets driven but we love it.

2013 Jetta Sportwagen 2.5 SE Tiptronic an exact duplicate of the 2011.
Currently at 35,000 miles and no issues. Still on original tires.


----------



## MostShadyGTi (Jan 26, 2001)

kölsch said:


> Nice!
> What *minor* issues have you run into?


Early on I was wearing through brake pads at an abnormal rate. Dealer kept replacing. Warranty ran out (in first year and a half) so I tried some "aftermarket" pads and that took care of the issue. I drive a lot so I expect things to wear out quick but it was something crazy like every 12k miles.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Good to read about all of these high milers, my 2011 Golf is still a baby at 10K miles.
May be adding a MKVII 1.8T. Not sure that is best as new platform, new assembly plant and new engine family 
EA888.3.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

128k on my 2.5T, of which 30 have been with the turbo. 

No issues.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

BIGGREEK said:


> at 195k on my 2008 Rabbit. Bought it in 2008 with 12k miles. Went to dealer up until 50k miles (warranty), Oil change every 6-7k. No major engine work. Plugs every 40k, fuel filter every 75k, Seafoam every 60k. Never let me down, (knock on wood). Still on original battery, build date of 05/07



Original battery is crazy. I just installed my second replacement. Ours is about to turn 8 years old with 138k on it.


----------



## BIGGREEK (Feb 15, 2009)

A1an said:


> Original battery is crazy. I just installed my second replacement. Ours is about to turn 8 years old with 138k on it.


Yea, what made it last was a lot of long hwy driving, so it was constantly charged.


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

A1an said:


> Original battery is crazy. I just installed my second replacement. Ours is about to turn 8 years old with 138k on it.


Me as well. I just did the second battery in my 2006 this year at 131k. Probably has something to do with average temps being that much warmer in Florida and Texas.


----------



## BIGGREEK (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm in Delaware..mixed temps


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm in IL. cold here. I always connect a battery tender when the car is going to be parked in the garage.
Will be in Tucson for the next 3 months though, but the Golf in an unheated garage. But the battery is kept at full charge.


----------



## plunderbunny (Aug 27, 2009)

*06 2.5L MT rolled 200k for Christmas*

My Jetta just rolled 200k.
I've put spark plugs, rear brakes, rear wheel bearings, and not much else but oil and filters since '07.
Replaces front brakes for the first time this weekend, with front bearings for good measure, and a CV axle because I damaged one taking it out of the bearing spline.
Should hit 240-245 by 2016.
Probably buy a TDI and use the 06 as a toy at that point.


----------



## themightyquinn (Dec 30, 2007)

80k miles on my 2008 Rabbit S 2.5 manual 5-speed. No major repairs/problems.

Purchased in 2012 as CPO with only 18k miles. So a high miles driven/year car after mostly sitting for 4 years. Has been great, nothing but oil changes and modifications I've chose to install/replace:

Synthetic oil (LiquiMoly or T6) every 6-7k
C2 tune/Bsh Cai @ 25k
Fuel filter/EJ Catback @ 35k
Denso Copper Plugs @ 55k
Trans fluid change (Redline MTL) @ 60k
Rear pads/rotors @ 65k
BSH billet Pendulum arm/mount insert @ 75k

Planning to do trans/engine mount upgrades and short shifter soon, along with full GTI interior, 17" wheels, coilovers, and a SRI. Which I'll be able to afford thanks to how little I've spent maintaining this car! :beer:


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

eunos94 said:


> We have/had four 2.5L in our family.
> 
> 2006 New Beetle 2.5 5 speed currently at 195,000 miles.
> Issues: A/C compressor, Fan motor, 1 coil pack and a plugged fuel filter at 192k.
> ...


Uppesy downsy Windows what was it. I replaced my switch. And once in awhile I pull up and it goes down I gotta push down and up to get up. 

Sent from my 0x1 Note 3...... I love tep


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Gonna hit 170k kms this week!
CEL is on and off (probably nothing serious) and Airbag light is on


----------



## Vgmaster86 (May 22, 2015)

*2.5 automatic*

Driving a 2.5 automatic 
226k just regular maintenance with full synthetic oil
Drives and looks great still


----------



## Dre7947 (Dec 8, 2010)

215k on my 2007 Jetta, still daily driving and about to drop it on coilovers. Only have done regular maintenance (oil, spark plugs, coil packs, etc)... had to get the transmission rebuilt at 200k (it was still driving.... in 3rd or 6th lol) and while they were rebuilding the transmission they replace the alternator and accessory belt... also replaced 1 wheel bearing because I hit a huge pot hole at night and blew it. Have not touched anything else on the car... not even the chains or guides... car has been great:thumbup:


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

133,245 on my 2007 2.5L Wolfsburg jetta. Threw my first code. Which was for fan failure over 2hrs away from home. Cleared it reset car via battery. Well turns out I got home safe. But was more to it. So at this mileage. Water pump tstat and whole new cooling fan assembly done. Cost was only parts basically. But no more codes or flashing lights again. On to the next repair. Lol

Sent from my 0x1 Note 3...... I love tep


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

I am at 145K at the moment on my '07 Rabbit.

Repairs thus far:
Replaced the radiator twice, sprang a leak in the lower driver side front both times
Repaired the secondary radiator fan, as it stopped spinning due to being filled with dust and road gunk. (Dremel'ed it open, compress air in the electric motor, JB Weld cover back on
Replaced a sensor somewhere in the fuel system under the engine (was getting the CEL for fuel cap all the time)
Replaced one of the knock sensors (gray wire one I think, was getting limp mode on random mornings, would only happen like 5 mins after startup. weirdness.)
Replaced BOTH rear calipers and brake cables. (Suckers both locked up on me)
Replaced drivers-side window switch (Why does ANY water on the car instantly fall directly into the switch on the door if you crack the window ?!?!?)

The big one though:
Throwout bearing went at 117K. Clutch had life left on it, but since you got to drop the tranny anyways, I went ahead and replaced the clutch since it was out. Trying to get to 200K on this beater car, didn't think the clutch would make it that far.

Though, the car does sound like a bag full of bricks falling down a flight of stairs on idle. Runs great, drives great, pulls hard enough, no CELs. It's not timing chain noise though, just sounds like it wants to explode.


----------



## RK-REX (Mar 3, 2010)

Just hit 200k on the way to work yesterday on my Rabbit w/manual trans. 120 to 160 miles round trip daily to work since new in 2008. 

-Original rotors all the way around, pads replaced as needed. I checked them when I rotated the tires with every oil change. 
-Factory battery
-Mobil 1 every 10k
-Front hubs plus 1 rear
-airbag light has been on for about 50k. No one nearby with a scanner to read it, so I ignore it. 
-cleaned the washer fluid level sensor once after the rain x issue. 

Nothing else done. Need to swap the brake fluid soon. 

Runs great with no problems. I don't baby it, but I don't beat it much either. 

Anything I should be looking for? 

Cheers


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Excellent, same rotors? Wow you must really like work or really want to get away from it when you're home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RK-REX (Mar 3, 2010)

MK5CNY said:


> Excellent, same rotors? Wow you must really like work or really want to get away from it when you're home
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Stock from the factory. They have some small grooves, but not much wear surprisingly. I only have like 4 or 5 stops on the way to work and i am easy on them. 98% is interstate. I am so very impressed with them. I work 5 or 6 days a week and have taken a couple trips but nothing too outrageous.


----------



## cdf2.5 (Jun 5, 2012)

saw a 2.5 jetta at work with 217,000 miles  still drove great


----------



## RK-REX (Mar 3, 2010)

So should I think about timing chain or wait? I haven't even bought a manual for it yet because I haven't had to put a wrench to it for the most part.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

Mine will be halfway to 200k very soon. It's hard for me to keep a car that long! The GSW is so tempting!!! But here's to getting to hit 200k on my 09 manual 2.5 jsw 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RK-REX (Mar 3, 2010)

VR said:


> Mine will be halfway to 200k very soon. It's hard for me to keep a car that long! The GSW is so tempting!!! But here's to getting to hit 200k on my 09 manual 2.5 jsw
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I generally use them up. With how much I drive it's a necessity. That or keep buying used, disposable cars and wrenching on them all the time.


----------



## JJV (Aug 29, 2015)

189k nearly and runs like a top other than a whinning noise that keeps getting louder that I'm now trying to figure out. Sounds like ps but I don't think that's it.


----------



## newmillenium (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm currently at 172,200 miles on my '06 Rabbit. 

The exhaust has a hole in it, and I'm pretty sure the vacuum pump is leaking, but it's been a solid car so far.


----------



## PeteM (Dec 10, 2011)

so how many of you guys and gals are still running the original clutch and how many miles?


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Only at 128k on original clutch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

About to roll 150k on mine with original clutch. Getting some more clutch shudder at low rpms and I've had intermittent throwout chatter since the car was new, but otherwise seems fine.


----------



## RK-REX (Mar 3, 2010)

PeteM said:


> so how many of you guys and gals are still running the original clutch and how many miles?


Yup. No issues with it at all. 208k as of now. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

Getting closer! 175,000 miles. Original clutch (actually, a lot of original stuff.. this one has been quite reliable!)


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

PeteM said:


> so how many of you guys and gals are still running the original clutch and how many miles?


108,000 miles and original clutch. rear brakes are the only thing I've replaced so far (finally did those around 100K).


----------



## joshua_7373 (Jan 29, 2016)

Bump... Just hit 80 k ..no issues on the engine side, had to replace AC compressor and blower motor the other week but all the work was covered under extended warranty

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fast505 (Aug 28, 2013)

201,000 on stock clutch and after two teenagers learned to drive on it. Third teenager now thrashing it.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

185k miles on the original clutch here.

i had to replace the slave cylinder though. luckily it went out the moment i pulled into the garage, so i didn't have to be towed. $70 bucks and about two hours of work in the parking garage and i was back on the road again.

aside from that instance, it has always got me to and from work without issue.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

About to get my 3rd 2.5L. Am I crazy if it's got 207,000 miles and only has an exhaust issue? Is it poor form if I want to connect my Vagcom to see what else it may need?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RK-REX (Mar 3, 2010)

That's no different than taking it to a shop to have it looked over IMO. 

I am just about to hit 235k on my '08. 

A few minor items since my last check in. 
Replaced flex pipe/converter this past winter and this spring I finally replaced the stock belts along with the idler/tensioner pulleys. 
I think the factory battery will be replaced before winter this year just because I feel it's time. 
A new set of pads out back are in order too. I am starting to hear the squealers every now and again.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

They seller got back to me...only CEL is exhaust efficiency code. O2 sensor? Says it runs fine, so I think the Catalytic is probably OK. $700 for the car....loaded-sunroof, heated seats and side mirrors. New tires and brakes, with another set of pads new in boxes. Auto seems to shift fine, no hiccups. I'm going to check it out tonight after work.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

MK5CNY said:


> About to get my 3rd 2.5L. Am I crazy if it's got 207,000 miles and only has an exhaust issue? *Is it poor form if I want to connect my Vagcom to see what else it may need?*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'd buy a 2.5 with 200k on the clock.

nope. the seller should be understanding of this.

if there is something wrong, i'm sure they'd want to know about it. also, you can use it as leverage.

another also is that exhaust efficiency code is usually a catalytic converter, not just a sensor.



MK5CNY said:


> $700 for the car...


seven hundred?

seriously?


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Got him down to $700 from $1100, but I was a nice guy with the Vagcom and showed him the numerous codes for intermittent headlight, DS rear door window, DS door lock, AC low press, ABS brakes and 2-faults on the airbags. Then I confirmed the p0420 exhaust efficiency bank 1, oh and rear speaker blown codes. Then the lack of care of the interior, windshield washer squirted gone...but back to the exhaust. Think it is an exhaust leak at the cat based on sounds underneath. I didn't have ramps. Then I held my hands over the exhaust tips and my daughter started the car. Ran till I couldn't stand the temp...which took forever I thought and barely had any pressure. So I think the exhaust found the path of least resistance before the cat. Oh so I checked out the green antifreeze in the expansion tank. I walked away, my other Mk5 needs nothing from this sad silver Jetta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

And I cleared his codes to see if they were old codes that fixed themselves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

oh ok. one of 'those' cars.

it probably has conventional oil in it too.

the interior of a car can have a correlative indication to what the inside of its engine looks like.

i'm sure you made the right decision.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes the carpet matched the drapes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

hah hah.

good luck on your hunt!


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Found another high mileage Jetta, an '08. Thx Le0n for the heads up on the 09G Tiptronic maintenance intervals. Since I don't own a Mk5 with an autotrajik, but have a service interval table in my Rabbit (standard), no clue as to a warranty letter that went out fixing the auto's service to 50k fluid change. I'm certainly going to use this to my advantage at negotiations from now on. :beer:


Edit (5/2/2017): For my son's grad present - I did not get that car, but I did find a white-gold nugget at a dealership. '11 Jetta SE A/T with new brakes/tires/WB's and good Carfax, 110k-talked them down to $6k cash. Took it straight to my local dealer for the A/T fluid flush service. I've plastic dipped the Sedona's, have black vinyl for the roof, brand new Monster-Matts and Gorilla Gear. Then I'll probably dip the badges. After I get it to that point, I'm debating on swapping the front grille for a Hybrid type, and replace the lower grille with a 'Sport' with the chrome trim (but this isn't making sense to me if I'm blacking out everything else). Also, thinking of what to do with the tan dash trim.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

if you wish to take care of the service yourself, there are kits on ecs that can give you an idea on how much to negotiate:

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Drivetrain/Automatic_Transmission/Service_Kits/


if it's too late for the transmission (failed/failing valve body) and every other aspect of the vehicle looks good to you, they have the valve bodies too:

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Drivetrain/Automatic_Transmission/Valve_Body/


----------



## Markrh (Jun 28, 2014)

250k on the 2007 Rabbit so far, with only an alternator and wheel bearings.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Markrh said:


> 250k on the 2007 Rabbit so far, with only an alternator and wheel bearings.


Impressive!


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

Hope I can keep mine long enough to see 200k. Not sure any car I've owned I've kept long enough. 124k now

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

Markrh said:


> 250k on the 2007 Rabbit so far, with only an alternator and wheel bearings.


Wow - awesome. At 146k on my '06 Rabbit, original clutch. Clutch slave rod to clutch pedal (plastic) snapped a few years ago. Just replaced rear wheel bearing myself, now brake pedal slowly sinking to floor when engine running. VW specialty shop said might just be leaking caliper or rear hose (common problem). Either that or master cylinder, although shop said "I don't think we've ever had to replace one of those". VW replacing two front fenders next month under corrosion warranty. Other than that only a few minor things and regular maintenance.


----------



## So cal wagen (Sep 29, 2016)

this thread gives me hope. i was leary when purchasing my 2011 JSW 2.5 but it looks like the 2.5 is a solid engine. only at 62k now so it looks like if i keep up with the maintenance and use the vw spec oil i should have her for a long while. 
happy motoring
So Cal


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

currently sitting at 171k on an 07 rabbit, major service items done: clutch, knock sensors, timing chain and guides, and the slave cylinder. here's to hoping for another 50k plus miles lol:thumbup:


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

rolled 200k miles last month.

engine has given zero problems.

manual trans did something weird at 180k or so. swapped it.

total money spent on replacement parts since purchase new in 2008:

front o2 sensor: $160
slave cylinder: $70
transmission with bfi stage 1 clutch/flywheel kit: $1700

working on the next 100k miles now


----------



## Pyotr (Nov 15, 2014)

Rolled over 231k over the weekend. Currently putting about 2k miles per month on it. Only maintenance needed in the life of the car has been an ac compressor, transmission valve body, coil packs and spark plugs. 
Hoping to get at least 300k before needing to do any engine work. Plan on keeping the car till at least 500k if possible! 

Currently doing oil changes every 5k with Rotella T6, since the higher zinc content should help reduce wear. 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Pyotr said:


> Rolled over 231k over the weekend. Currently putting about 2k miles per month on it. Only maintenance needed in the life of the car has been an ac compressor, transmission valve body, coil packs and spark plugs.
> Hoping to get at least 300k before needing to do any engine work. Plan on keeping the car till at least 500k if possible!
> 
> Currently doing oil changes every 5k with Rotella T6, since the higher zinc content should help reduce wear.
> ...


I'm truly interested, not knocking you, but did you do the A/T fluid flush every 50k that was added to the Mk5/6 maintenance schedules? Just wondering. I just picked up a 2011 Jetta SE and it was not done...last month when I had it done, the mechanic said "I've seen worse."


----------



## Pyotr (Nov 15, 2014)

MK5CNY said:


> I'm truly interested, not knocking you, but did you do the A/T fluid flush every 50k that was added to the Mk5/6 maintenance schedules? Just wondering. I just picked up a 2011 Jetta SE and it was not done...last month when I had it done, the mechanic said "I've seen worse."


I bought it at 213k knowing it had a bad trans. I'll be flushing the trans every 40k so that it doesn't fail. 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

My son's 2010 Golf has 157.000 km and still pulls strong.


----------



## plunderbunny (Aug 27, 2009)

My '06 value edition 5spd rolled 258,000 miles friday. Original engine, trans, clutch, starter, alternator, water pump and most everything else really.
Only things that were changed were due to someone else's fault. Car was rear-ended twice, got a hole in the fuel tank from a re-tread blow off on the interstate.
I expect to see about 280,000 by 2018.
May get a new daily driver for myself then.
Probably take the '17 GTI from the wife and get her something else, but i don't ever plan on dropping the 2.5

http://imgur.com/hB3Enm4

http://imgur.com/liTMDCL


----------



## joshua_7373 (Jan 29, 2016)

plunderbunny said:


> My '06 value edition 5spd rolled 258,000 miles friday. Original engine, trans, clutch, starter, alternator, water pump and most everything else really.
> Only things that were changed were due to someone else's fault. Car was rear-ended twice, got a hole in the fuel tank from a re-tread blow off on the interstate.
> I expect to see about 280,000 by 2018.
> May get a new daily driver for myself then.
> ...


Nice..... Did you ever have an issue with the AC compressor? I already had mine replaced at 80k Miles, I'm now at 100k and it looks like it's going again ....along with a vacuum pump Leak...

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## gc_vr6 (Sep 11, 2004)

175k miles

07 Jetta 2.5 Wolfsburg Edition

Still runs good.


----------



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

mmm 210,000 miles. 

(05.5 Jetta VE, 5spd)


----------



## Geoffzie (Jan 9, 2017)

*2007 VW Passat wagon with 2.5L*

I've got a 2.5L I installed in a 2007 Passat Wagon ... it's only got about 75,000 miles on the engine but it runs strong. I'm sure it will be MUCH more reliable than the failed 2.0t engine I replaced! 

I've also got a 2004 Toyota Sienna van with the 3.3L V6 that started life as an airport shuttle. It's got about 370,000 miles now ... with the ORIGINAL engine and transmission! I had a 1995 Toyota Previa before that with 240,000 miles ... most reliable vehicles I've ever owned.

(I know, that was a shameless plug for Toyota!)


----------



## joshua_7373 (Jan 29, 2016)

Toyotas are amazing but they definitely are not cheap for the lower mile Vehicles..... I'm looking for a Tacoma right now... Even at 100k miles they still go for upwards of 18 to 20k.....

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Briggy (Aug 19, 2014)

*2014 SportWagen 2.5S Auto 106K miles*

so owned the car for three years has run solid up 10 106K miles only issue is a P0106 every now and again. 50K trans fluid changes with Oil changes every 6-7k miles. Burns no oil, really is in good shape. Finally got a closer job, thank God. so will be taking good care of her as she will be in the family for a long time.


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

161,950 miles in an 06 Jetta with the 09G auto.

Plenty of issues, as outlined before, but new issues have been the return of the front passenger seat airbag light coming on. So need to re do what VW did years ago as part of a TSB.

Since I changed the vacuum pump seal (using the humble mechanic youtube video of doing it without dropping the transmission like VW wanted to charge me $1185 for), and changing the rocker cover seal, things on the engine have gone well. Just did an oil change (Mobil1 0W-40) and new VW (German) filter on the weekend. It'd been 8 months and 2000 miles. It really does run well (passed SMOG in CA again a couple of weeks ago), and is a nice car. 

My goal remains 200,000 miles, however it appears I am moving to the snow, so might end up swapping for something AWD next year. I know plenty of people drive FWD in the snow, but I have to think winter tires + AWD will just make life easier.


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

I think that this guy has us all beat. '06 Rabbit 5-speed that he sold with 317k miles - still running strong. Ony major repairs were the AC compressor and brake vacuum pump.

https://youtu.be/aA6zdW5VRuo


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

135,000 miles on an 2008 3 door. Second owner, first owner was an engineer who took it to VW for every service and maintained it immaculately.
Runs like a champ, uses no oil at all, and transmission has never been touched and still shifts great in normal and sport mode. A really solid car for my daughter.


----------



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

215,000 miles. Finally changed front rotors and pads at 210,000 miles. Sadly, my headliner is now entering into failing mode after 12 years.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

190k and i finally found where the coolant leak has been coming from for the last 4 months...time for a new radiator!


----------



## plunderbunny (Aug 27, 2009)

joshua_7373 said:


> Nice..... Did you ever have an issue with the AC compressor? I already had mine replaced at 80k Miles, I'm now at 100k and it looks like it's going again ....along with a vacuum pump Leak...
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


A bit late for a response, however:
Yes, i had my AC compressor valve get stuck on me. While fixing another issue, i replaced it and the coil, had it vacuumed and charged, but other than that, no problems. that was 30,000 ago.

In case anyone is interested, rolled 266,000 last week. Been using a lot of rentals for work now and results in fewer miles on the '06.

Really want to have more fun in my daily driver, the MKVII GTI has me spoiled when my wife lets me drive it. I just cannot justify spending anything on performance on a car with the better part of 300,000 miles on the original engine/transmission. Probably going to leave well enough alone til i can make it my toy.


----------



## thatkidmartin (Jan 19, 2018)

*2006 Jetta 2.5*

I'm at 179,000 miles with my Jetta and it runs like a dream. I'm realistically gonna drive it till the 2.5 blows up or I wreck it. Even if the 2.5 blows up i'll probably swap it.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

Mother in law's 08 manual has just shy of 200k, now that she works 3 miles from home they don't pile up anymore.
In addition to fluids and filters, she has needed; a new water pump very early on due to a leaking shaft seal, reprogramming the ecu for a speedometer error from the factory (showed 80 when she was clocked and ticketed for 97 mph), fixing a leaking in-tank fuel pump hose at 55k, new oil filter cap after the drain valve exploded last oil change and fell out in pieces when pulling the filter :screwy: , and one serpentine belt for my piece of mind around 120k. One wheel replaced from bombing through a nasty pothole, and quite a few sets of tires, all-season and snows.
Car still has original brakes with over 50% on the rear and 75% on the front, yes she knows how to downshift and her commute was 40 miles each way on the interstate for 7 years.
She was sideswiped by a deer crossing the road a few years back and had every panel down the driver's side repaired. One new windshield also. Interior is near mint with only the slightest scuffs on some soft-touch. Once she is done with it, I might just have to sell off my free Beetle and take over this car, it is absolutely top notch quality and reliability that was not expected from a VW. Don't get me wrong, I love the cars and have had really good ones (disregard the Corrado), but for this many miles and owned by a woman, I really expected it to be beat to death by 150k. She has been great keeping me informed of when it needs service, and if anything needs looked over. I have done everything to it except body work, tires, alignments, and that water pump.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

Really hope I can get mine to 200k. It's been solid so far to 138k. Plugs and coil packs for peice of mind at 140ish. Still original front brakes as far as I know. Did rears before 100k but I think it was due to a caliper getting stuck and warping the rear rotor on the DS. Clutch has slipped a free random times over the last few years. Have a very new kit in the garage for when I need it. All other maintenance is up to date. 
09 sportwagen SE 5spd









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RK-REX (Mar 3, 2010)

RK-REX said:


> That's no different than taking it to a shop to have it looked over IMO.
> 
> I am just about to hit 235k on my '08.
> 
> ...


About to hit 266,000... check engine light is on, haven't had a chance to check it but it just keeps going and going. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

